# Got bit by my backsaw



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I was cutting a tenon on a long board. It was above my bench vise so I grabbed it with my left hand to minimize vibration. I've done this hundreds of times. I finished the cut and pulled the saw out of the kerf, and it was just a little heavier than I expected and it dipped down hard onto my offhand.

I used some CA glue to close it up, but it was the deepest cut I've ever gotten woodworking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Which goes to disprove the "rule" that only power tools are dangerous. Anything with teeth can bite you. Anything with a sharp blade can cut you. The humble Exacto knife has cut me far more times than any power tool I've used.

I'm not clear on how this all happened. Which hand is your "off hand"? Left? That was still hanging onto the saw, right?
The tenon was being held vertically in the bench vise, right?
You pulled the saw out of the kerf back towards you, right?
It dropped down on the vise end striking your left hand?
Were you just off in a dream world not paying attention?
Or were you "protecting" the blade from damage by the metal vise?
My instincts are when sharp things start falling, is to immediately back away and let gravity finish what I started.
If my Stanley knife gets knocked off the bench, it's gonna hit the floor. Same with a chisel. I might grab the cord on a power tool if I'm fast enough?


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I didn't drop the saw. It just dipped farther than I expected when it exited the cut. My off hand was in the way and got tagged. I don't use the big tenon saw much and it's heavier than my other saws.


----------



## Wingedwheel (May 17, 2021)

I’ve gotten to a point where I’ll put on a cut resistant glove if my off hand is going to be around anything that could prove hazardous. I’ve grazed myself with a chisel too many times and I figure its Worth taking a second to put them on.


----------

